# The Incredibles - Blu-Ray Review



## Dale Rasco

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6431[/img]*Title: The Incredibles
Starring: Craig T. Nelson, Holly Hunter, Samuel L. Jackson, Jason Lee
Directed by: Brad Bird
Written by: Brad Bird
Studio: Disney
Rated: PG
Runtime: 115 Minutes
Release Date: 4/12/2011* 

*Movie:* :4.5stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :5stars: 
*Overall:* :5stars: 



*Synopsis:* 
Bob is a regular guy… Well, Bob is a regular former super hero named Mr. Incredible who is now married to another former super hero named Helen AKA: “Elastigirl”. They live in the suburbs where Bob is now an insurance adjustor and Helen stays at home to raise their three children named Violet, who possesses the ability to create force fields and go invisible. Dash, whose power of super speed would get him in trouble if anyone could actually see him misbehaving and Jack-Jack, the baby of the family whose powers aren’t revealed until the end of the movie. The reason that Bob and Helen and all other super heroes are retired is because the world has decided that “The Supers” actually do more harm than good and that it was time for their secret identity to become their only identity. [img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6432[/img]

After a brief altercation with his boss and subsequent dismissal from the insurance firm, Bob is contacted by what he believes to be a secret government agency looking to hire him to help with a particular problem that requires someone with his unique abilities, so Bob dons his old super suit and jumps into action. For his mission, Bob must go to a remote island and try to tame an out of control robot without completely destroying it. After working out a few kinks that have set in with age, Bob finally defeats the metal monstrosity and begins to feel that spark that comes with realizing that he still has “it”.

After the mission on New Nomanisan Island, Bob now spends his days working out and getting back in shape as he patiently waits for his next opportunity. It isn’t long before Bob is again contacted by Mirage, his contact from the agency, for another problem on New Nomanisan Island however; after his arrival, Bob quickly realizes that he has been setup but by then it is too late and he is captured by a new foe; a former fan and wannabe sidekick turned evil genius who has used his incredible intelligence to create his own super persona “Syndrome”.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6433[/img]Meanwhile, back at home, Helen begins to sense that something is wrong when Bob doesn’t return from his "Insurance Seminar". After a while she begins to put the pieces of the puzzle together and is soon on her way to the island where Bob is being held prisoner, but not before discovering two stow-aways in the form of their two eldest children. Now it’s a family affair and no one will be able to stop ‘The Incredibles’!

Out of all the Pixar movies, The Incredibles is definitely my favorite. The story line was thoughtful and original and took the super hero genre in a new direction by creating a fantastic world that is grounded in the common pressures of everyday life. Many of us can relate to Bob and his need to do something and be someone greater than he is. I think many of us would agree that today’s world seems very oppressive toward those that would dare to do great things while at the same time rewarding mediocrity. When everyone is special… Then no one is…





*Rating:* 
Rated PG for action violence.

*Video* :5stars:
The Incredibles is encoded in 1080P AVC-1 and has an aspect ratio of 2.39:1 and the results are….. Incredible! Ok, who didn’t see that one coming? The color accuracy is spot on and the look of the transfer has a very cinematic quality about it. Just like every other Pixar release, The Incredibles is a reference/demo Blu-Ray if there ever was one. Resolution is perfect and the clarity of details is absolutely phenomenal. I was extremely impressed by the black levels which were very inky and deep providing some exquisite depth to the darker scenes. Several of the scenes that took place on New Nomanisan Island that were night scenes were really quite a site to see. Being able to see the sides of the cliffs that were shadowed by the cliff that blocked the moonlight were fantastic as you can really sense the labor that went into creating this place.
Skin tones looked great as they changed with the varying shades of frustration and anger that Bob projected and Violet’s pale milky complexion comes through as you would expect. The lush landscape of New Nomanisan Island is vividly alive with color as various shades of greens represent the jungle landscape giving those scenes great depth of reference. I cannot imagine that The Incredibles could ever look better than it does on this transfer.



























*Audio* :5stars: 
Once again Pixar delivers in force with this all-encompassing 5.1 DTS-HD-Master Audio codec. The bass rumbles and many times comes off very rude and offensive! A basshead’s kind of transfer to be sure, but that’s not all! The surround channels get an extremely healthy workout as the many action sequences setup nicely passing from side to side, back to front and all the way around. The saucer chase on the island is an awesome experience and the explosions that occur when a saucer slams into a tree are nice and impactful. The dialogue is crisp and clear throughout the many action scenes and never gets lost in the chaos as Syndrome and his giant robot try to tear the city apart.
Disney and Pixar have both been so consistently good when it comes to releasing catalogue titles that it boggles my mind why so many other studios are so hit and miss. I can’t think of one Pixar Bluray release that hasn’t hit the 5 Star mark when it comes to A/V. 



*Extras:* :5stars:
*Disc 1:*

The Incredibles Revisited (Filmakers Roundtable)
Jack-Jack Attack Exploded
Boundin’ Short Film
Jack-Jack Attack Short Film

*Disc 2:*

The New Nomanisan Island Redevelopment
Paths to Pixar
Studio Stories

*Disc 3 & 4:*

Digital Copy and DVD

*Overall:* :stars:
In a nutshell, if you are a fan of Pixar movies, The Incredibles as a movie or just really a fan of reference level A/V discs then do not miss The Incredibles on Blu-Ray. It is definitely a buy for anyone remotely interested in seeing it on Blu-Ray. Until next time campers, have a good day and in case I don't see ya later, a good afternoon, a good evening, and a good night! :wave:


----------



## Jon Liu

Great review Dale! I had to double dip on this movie just because it is still one of my favorite animation movie of all times.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thank you Jon, The Incredibles is also one of my all time favorite animated movies as well so I'm not sure how much bias went into my review, but I really enjoyed the bluray!


----------



## Mark Techer

I got this as an early Easter gift instead of chocolate (lasts way longer  )

I agree, both picture and sound are top line.


----------



## wildcard

Great! I enjoyed the review almost as much as the movie itself.  

Thanks


----------



## Zeitgeist

Great review for a classic movie.

I have the DVD.. Makes me want to get the BR.


----------



## usrsld

Thanks for the great review. I really enjoyed this film in the theater, but have not watched it in it's entirety since then. (I've seen snippets on TV.) I think it may be time to revisit this movie on Blu-Ray!


----------



## Dale Rasco

Definitely worth the cost of the Bluray! Awesome A/V!


----------



## Z71SierraSLT

Nice. I have it on DVD just may have to upgrade to Blu Ray.


----------



## Cyberfloatie

Great review and spot on!

My favorite part in the movie is when Dash discovers he can run on top the water! I've been using that saucer chase scene as one of my audio references for a long time now. Every time I see that scene it warms my heart and brings a smile to my face.


----------



## sch_k

One of the best animation movies, for kid´s also as for the older ones like me:neener:


----------



## devicente

Cyberfloatie said:


> Great review and spot on!
> 
> My favorite part in the movie is when Dash discovers he can run on top the water! I've been using that saucer chase scene as one of my audio references for a long time now. Every time I see that scene it warms my heart and brings a smile to my face.


Great idea. I'll have to check it out.


----------

